

VP of Palo Alto's SAP Arrested in LEGO Bar Code Scam - jack-r-abbit
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/VP-of-Palo-Altos-SAP-Arrested-in-Lego-Scam-152320475.html

======
bhartzer
You would be surprised at how many people who could afford to buy something
choose to shoplift instead. It's a shame.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
This is true. Just bizarre.

------
njharman
Bizarre, unless he's just "rich on paper".

